# I found a new sheep podcast!



## Hufflesheep (Aug 15, 2020)

It's called "Sheep stuff ewe should know" I've been listening to it while I do my chores and it's very informative and fun! They cover topics for both beginners and seasoned shepherds.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Aug 17, 2020)

G'day, how do you access it ?  T.O.R.


----------



## Hufflesheep (Aug 17, 2020)

The Old Ram-Australia said:


> G'day, how do you access it ?  T.O.R.




Google podcast, iTunes or Spotify


----------



## MoreAU (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Dec 17, 2021)

Link to it on Spotify. I love this podcast, they are so informative and fun to listen to. https://open.spotify.com/show/0wu6MF1PIBbcwp9zrJCVqI?si=G8KIpn6-QrO6nn9t0BnxKA&utm_source=copy-link


----------

